# Driving Licence



## Vanesa (Jun 25, 2015)

HI everyone! I am Argentinian and Italian, but I have an Argentinian driving license. 
I am planning to entre Dubai with my Italian passport as getting a visitor's visa is a bit easier that way. 

Does anyone know if I can still use my Argentinian driving license when renting a car? Of course I would be showing my Argentinian passport for that matter. 

Also, if I end up buying a car, I will need a UAE license, am I right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nb3095 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, Argentinian licenses cannot be exchanged for a Dubai one- you will need an intenational driving license, or will need to apply for a Dubai one. And yes, if you are buying a car, you will need a valid UAE license. Hope this helps!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's not as easy as you'd think here. To rent a car you need a valid visa in your passport, it's no problem with one of the bigger car hire companies that the passport with visa is Italy, and the Licence is Argentinian, although i would take my Argentinian passport with me to - to prove i was who i said i was.

You will have to sit a test here to get your UAE License, without it you can buy, but you can't register a car. there is a subtle difference.


----------



## Vanesa (Jun 25, 2015)

This is very helpful, thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you exchange your Argentinian license for an Italian one? If so, that would be your best option, then you wouldn't have to sit a test here.


----------



## Vanesa (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you! I will take it into account


----------



## Vanesa (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think that's possible  I'll see what it is best . Thank you!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

my partner has a Lithuanian drivers license, it can't be converted like the UK one here. We even considered getting her a UK drivers license (not that difficult just some paper work) but the deal here *is your drivers licence has to be the same your passport 


*Abu Dhabi


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> my partner has a Lithuanian drivers license, it can't be converted like the UK one here. We even considered getting her a UK drivers license (not that difficult just some paper work) but the deal here *is your drivers licence has to be the same your passport *Abu Dhabi


Ah, yes, I think I've heard that before but, perhaps, OP has two passports?


----------



## Vanesa (Jun 25, 2015)

I could confirm I will definitely need an international driving license and that I can use my Argentinean one. I do have 2 passports though and I will be taking both of them. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> my partner has a Lithuanian drivers license, it can't be converted like the UK one here. We even considered getting her a UK drivers license (not that difficult just some paper work) but the deal here *is your drivers licence has to be the same your passport
> 
> 
> *Abu Dhabi


Passport and Driving License from same country is not true for most EU origins - I have a British Passport with a French Driving License - exchanged in Abu Dhabi for a local one without them even batting an eyelid. If it could be transferred to a UK license, then what would be the nation issuing the Passport.


----------

